# cat on a hot plastic chair



## KenC (Jul 15, 2013)

Ridiculously hot here - cat hangs out sometimes in non-air-conditioned area ...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww! The expression is so sweet, like she is saying "did you bring something for me?!"


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 15, 2013)

Adorable cat.


----------



## KenC (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys.



PixelRabbit said:


> Aww! The expression is so sweet, like she is saying "did you bring something for me?!"



This is actually a big male cat.  His head only looks small compared with the rest of his body.  The only thing he's usually looking for is a lap.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 15, 2013)

I like the use of DOF in this shot.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2013)

Proving the old adage, "There's more than one way to shoot a cat."  I love cats.

Oh, hey thanks for giving me my 5,000th like the other day, KenC. Appreciate it. (Your $1.29 check is in the mail!!!)


----------



## KenC (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys.



Derrel said:


> Oh, hey thanks for giving me my 5,000th like the other day, KenC. Appreciate it. (Your $1.29 check is in the mail!!!)



No problem.  Wow, I never expected to get checks when I joined - all sorts of other stuff, maybe, but not checks - I'll be sure to frame it when it arrives.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 17, 2013)

he look happy


----------



## KenC (Jul 17, 2013)

Jeff Canes said:


> he look happy



he does all right in the heat - he knows how to relax and keep still


----------

